# Wanted: Iasca sq disc



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anybody have a newer Iasca sq disc for sale? Looking to buy asap


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Sound Quality Reference CD

you should have it in no time, since they are in FL


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Sound Quality Reference CD

you should have it in no time, since they are in FL


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I just went to buy one and the shipping was $13, is the shipping calculator broke. A priority 2 day flat rate padded envelope 12.5" by 9.5" that will hold a CD is $5.95, I hope IASCA isn't trying to charge $7.05 for "handling". It doesn't even tell you when you try to order if the shipping is priority or standard. Mic, can you please look into this. This is a great disc, just not sure if it's a 27.95 great disc.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

ya, I just ordered it and got the same $13 for shipping and I live in Florida. Quite ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

What is on the current CD? Just curious if it has changed any at all over the years.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

The cover appears the same as the one that has been circulation for several years.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I just went to buy one and the shipping was $13, is the shipping calculator broke. A priority 2 day flat rate padded envelope 12.5" by 9.5" that will hold a CD is $5.95, I hope IASCA isn't trying to charge $7.05 for "handling". It doesn't even tell you when you try to order if the shipping is priority or standard. Mic, can you please look into this. This is a great disc, just not sure if it's a 27.95 great disc.


I have zero to do with what they charge for S/H or their products, so not sure what I am suppose to look into.

IASCA isnt some million dollar corporation. Business wise it isnt what it once was back in the 90s and early 2000s when major manufacturers helped to fund it. At one time Major manufacturers invested thousands $$$$$$$ per year as part of advertising with IASCA.
Now its a pretty simple 2 person operation with some additional help from some very dedicated judges.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> What is on the current CD? Just curious if it has changed any at all over the years.


same disc since 05. track order may be slightly different and added full length tracks at the end


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> I have zero to do with what they charge for S/H or their products, so not sure what I am suppose to look into.


In my mind I am trying to believe that that $13 for shipping is a mistake. Being an IASCA judge I was just hoping maybe you could pass the knowledge of this "mistake" on to those that run IASCA.

I am well aware that IASCA is not what it was once upon a time and that they no longer have an unlimited budget. Because of this I am more than happy to pay full price (14.95) for a great CD, even if it is a few years old it is still good. However if IASCA needs to make extra money to keep running then just add it to the purchase price, don't try to pad shipping prices (which in my head is still actually a mistake and not intentional because I believe IASCA is a good organization).


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> In my mind I am trying to believe that that $13 for shipping is a mistake. Being an IASCA judge I was just hoping maybe you could pass the knowledge of this "mistake" on to those that run IASCA.
> 
> I am well aware that IASCA is not what it was once upon a time and that they no longer have an unlimited budget. Because of this I am more than happy to pay full price (14.95) for a great CD, even if it is a few years old it is still good. However if IASCA needs to make extra money to keep running then just add it to the purchase price, don't try to pad shipping prices (which in my head is still actually a mistake and not intentional because I believe IASCA is a good organization).


Coming from me would only be marginally better than coming from you. Moe at IASCA is extremely receptive to feedback for anything to help better IASCA.

next I speak with Moe, I will make a point to inquire about it


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

FWIW, when I ordered my disc a couple of months ago shipping was USPS Priority Mail and it was $5.95.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/49563-iasca-setup-disc-liner-notes.html


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL the disc I have must be super old. The liner notes are at home, but it's 5th and 6th track are:

5. Star Wars (throne room music from end)
6. Superman (The Planet Krypton I think)

The 9th track is the Pink Panther theme.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Iasca is owned by the same person that owns sound crafters, Paul papideus (spelling is probably wrong) , one of my old buddies I think still works for them, Maurice soto ,Mo


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

IASCA needs a new disc!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

MECA too


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

They all do!


----------

